
You Can’t Talk About Robots Without Talking About Basic Income - kawera
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/you-cant-talk-about-robots-without-talking-about-basic-income
======
murtnowski
This has already happened many times throughout history with industrialization
and new technologies.

~~~
pdkl95
Those historical examples are about the automation of _physical_ effort. The
ability to automate tasks that require _mental_ effort is fundamentally new to
humanity.

For a better overview, see CGP Grey's explanation:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Pq-S557XQU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Pq-S557XQU)

~~~
murtnowski
There have been plenty of historical examples of automated mental effort from
Wall Street trading, to telephone switching, to legal research, to librarians,
record keeping, accounting, logistics management, forestry overwatch,
security, safety regulation, meter reader, parking enforcement, communication,
art, banking, many examples throughout history.

~~~
barrkel
Sure; but the things you describe are levers, not automata.

We are approaching the point where there are humans who are not needed
physically, and not smart enough to do something that can't be automated. It's
a slowly rising tide.

------
Bombthecat
I'm optimistic. Only 40% of humans will die. 20% will suffer the rest will
live a happy problemles live.

